# Help with DOMAIN NAMES



## Geek (May 16, 2010)

Hello, i just want to know which of these 2 domain names are easier to remember:

ANIM.COM

TOON.COM

Anim means "animation"
Toon means "cartoons"


----------



## LizardKing (May 16, 2010)

Needs more poll


----------



## Runefox (May 16, 2010)

Both of those domain names are currently typosquatter'd and unavailable.


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2010)

"Toon" is a more common abbreviation of "cartoon" than "anim" is to "animation".


----------



## Geek (May 17, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Both of those domain names are currently typosquatter'd and unavailable.



Actually I'm going to negotiate some 6 figures to one of the two owners.



Aden said:


> "Toon" is a more common abbreviation of "cartoon" than "anim" is to "animation".



Yes but "Toon" is only the english abbreviation of "cartoon" while "Anim" is the international abbreviation of "animation".


----------



## Misterraptor (May 17, 2010)

AniToon?

Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Apollo (May 17, 2010)

What are you going to use these for?


----------



## Geek (May 17, 2010)

HenriW said:


> What are you going to use these for?



A mixture of: Youtube + Deviantart + Chat + Facebook + Forums for the furry and anime fans.


----------



## Runefox (May 17, 2010)

. . . You'd spend six figures getting a domain name for _that_?


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 17, 2010)

Geek said:


> Actually I'm going to negotiate some 6 figures to one of the two owners.


 


Geek said:


> A mixture of: Youtube + Deviantart + Chat + Facebook + Forums for the furry and anime fans.


 
You're going to pay at least $100 000 for an utterly generic sounding domain name for some furry website that, odds are, will be utterly unremarkable and will disappear with little mention in the annals of web history.

God, we should start a thread dedicated to the bajillion better things you could blow $100 000 on.

How about you give $100 000 to Haiti instead? Seriously, I dare you, go to the Canadian Red Cross right now and slap down $100 000.

Or hell, maybe at the least, instead of blowing $100 000 minimum on 'Toon.com' you HIRE a marketing expert for $99 500 and give him a $500 budget to find and cheaper much better domain name to use. Infact, I will do that job for you. Gimmie a contract and I'll tell you where to mail the cheque.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 17, 2010)

Toon.co!

Hahaha


----------



## Carenath (May 17, 2010)

So.. let me get this straight.
You have $100k, minimum, that you plan to sink into a generic domain name.. before you even contemplate the design. For such a large-scale site, and let's face it, if you want such a thing to be self-sustaining as it grows, it's going to be a case of "think big" not "think different".

You haven't even factored in the cost of the hardware (how many Apple XServes will that be? ). Although I seriously doubt you possess the technical knowledge needed to build such a site and in such a way that it will scale beyond your circle of friends.

To say nothing, of the costs for renting or buying your own dedicated servers to meet your needs.. or hiring software developers to build the site for you.
You can buy some of these things off-the-shelf but they won't work together out of the box. Integrating everything and getting everything working, is quite likely, outside of your capabilities.

If this isn't some kind of.. flight of fancy, and if by some measure you're serious about creating this. The domain name is going to be the least of your costs and concerns.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 17, 2010)

http://anim.tv/

Do you think it will go as well as his existing website, which appears to be quite dead?

http://anim.tv/index.php?/topic/20-im-back/

Okay wait.  Geek thinks he's trademarked the word 'Anim'?  ...You're serious...?


----------



## Runefox (May 17, 2010)

It's worth noting that he also has the following:

http://anim.tv/
http://anim.ws/
http://anim.cc/
http://anim.co/
http://anim.us/
http://anim.me/
http://anim.fm/
http://anim.am/
http://anim.ag/
http://anim.vg/
http://anim.es/
http://anim.al/
http://anim.bz/

... Which are all bargain-bin bottom of the barrel yesterday's-news golly-gee-whiz throwaway TLD's.

Seriously, if this is a _serious thing_ and not just some forum that you plan on maintaining on your own with your fearsome armada of Apple product placements, then hey, I'm not doing anything. How much does a network administrator make under you?


----------



## Geek (May 17, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Do you think it will go as well as his existing website, which appears to be quite dead?
> 
> http://anim.tv/index.php?/topic/20-im-back/
> 
> Okay wait.  Geek thinks he's trademarked the word 'Anim'?  ...You're serious...?



Believe it or not, I actually did: http://www.uspto.gov/trademarks/index.jsp but i was unable to trademark "Toon" because it's owned by Steve Jackson.

And the site is quite dead because i still haven't advertised yet and i was working very hard to add multiple flash game databases and some major bug fixes.

By July, everything will be completed.

As far as a remmember, Furaffinity was dead in 2007 which is normal, and took 2 years to become how it is today.

I also remember the day when Furaffinity was been hacked.


----------



## Geek (May 17, 2010)

Runefox said:


> bargain-bin bottom of the barrel yesterday's-news golly-gee-whiz throwaway TLD's.



In the future websites that will show up in search engines will be dominated by local domain names. So its best to invest now while its early or suffer the lost of traffic to competitors.

If your from the United-States and do some google search, you'll see that .US rank stronger then .COM.

So am targeting the united states, canada, europe, india, china and japan with these.

Open Financial Times (readily available anywhere in the US), what do you see? Sure, some .coms here and there, but mostly co.uk and org.uk! And lately â€“ .tv (dot television) (From what I hear from my British friends, tv is advertised left and right in the UK).

In Russia, com is virtually non-existent. .ru is king (or czar, if you will), with .net (for whatever reason) in the second place. When I mention .com, people stare at me â€“ whatâ€™s that supposed to mean? No kidding.

Bottomline â€“ com is mostly an American thing, not even global.


----------



## Runefox (May 18, 2010)

Uh... OK then.

You realize that .ca, .ru, .co.uk, etc have been around since forever, right? And that they aren't meant to supplant .com or .net, just to denote that a certain site or service is targeted towards a specific part of the world? .com, .net, .org, etc are all considered to be international, not to be "obsolete", and they're all part of the standard lexicon. If you ask people to fire off the first TLD's they can think of, they'll immediately say ".com, .net, .org" and then maybe grab a few location-specific TLD's. It doesn't matter what's "hot", what matters is what people know and what people will try while typing a URL. The ability of people to find and remember your site on the internet is perhaps one of the most important things to consider.

So what are you planning to do with all of these regional TLD's you're talking about? Create an international/multinational site? .com, .net et al are specifically meant for that purpose, especially where the generally-spoken language would be English rather than, say, Russian or Chinese with a .ru or .cn TLD.

.us and .tv never took off and probably never really will to any real extent. But then again, it's probably a good thing to snatch them up anyway because they can't even give those away and it keeps typosquatters away.

And business magazines? Please. The dot com bubble already burst once.


----------



## Geek (May 18, 2010)

The reason why .COM is popular is because it's a 25 years old TLD.

Anim.com and Toon.com was registered in the 80's... i wasn't even born at that time XXD

I rather have a super short generic ccTLD then a long ass .com

This is why I'm investing in .CO


----------



## Runefox (May 18, 2010)

Well, it's your money.

EDIT: I just have to say it: Search engines don't generally work that way, nor should they.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 18, 2010)

Geek said:


> Believe it or not, I actually did: http://www.uspto.gov/trademarks/index.jsp but i was unable to trademark "Toon" because it's owned by Steve Jackson.


 
http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/gate.exe?f=searchss&state=4009:bl0vv0.1.1

No trademark for 'Anim' found.



Geek said:


> So am targeting the united states, canada, europe, india, china and japan with these.


 
Do you even have a means to provide German, Spanish, Italian, Indian, Chinese or Japanese content and interfaces?  Or do you just expect the domain name to bring in the international crowd?

More importantly, how do you expect to populate this site?

*Why* should I use your proposed site instead of YouTube?
*Why* should I use your proposed site instead of Facebook?
*Why* should I use your proposed site instead of the countless other furry an anime forums?
*Why* should I use your proposed site instead of DeviantArt or FurAffinity?

What motivation do we have?  The internet is NOT a matter of 'If you build it they will come'.  No, most of the time if you build it, fuck all shows up at the door.  Hell FurAffinity exists because furries and adult work were chased out of places like SheezyArt and Y!Gallery.  FA is popular because it was where all the furry refugees went to.  Even if you build a site 'as good as FA' you will probably get squat in userbase because they are still on FA.  Why would we use FA?  Cause everyone is still on FA and so everyone will see our stuff on FA.


----------



## Geek (May 18, 2010)

To be honest.

All i wanted, is to make a website about the things i love (Anime & Furries) and to make a fan base that allows you to upload cartoon porn contents and talk about anything.

Yes, i allow cartoon porn only (not real porn) because my server is independent and non-commectial.

Also, unlike furaffinity, I'm plaining to target every cartoon/Anime fans out there and not just the furries.

Also, un-like youtube, facebook..., my site doesn't have ads on it.

I know i still have a lot of work to do but according to my schedule, it should be done by the end of july.

I'm planing to hire SEO and SEM + developers instead of hiring lawyers to get the .coms

Thanks guys for the comments.

Was really helpful.



AshleyAshes said:


> http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/gate.exe?f=searchss&state=4009:bl0vv0.1.1
> 
> No trademark for 'Anim' found.



Looks like the site is down, give it 12 weeks and it will be listed.

The serial number is 72334844


----------



## net-cat (May 18, 2010)

Runefox said:


> .us and .tv never took off and probably never really will to any real extent. But then again, it's probably a good thing to snatch them up anyway because they can't even give those away and it keeps typosquatters away.


Last I checked, .us is the ccTLD for some country in North America whose name escapes me at the moment. Several of their government agencies and provincial governments use it.



Geek said:


> Also, un-like youtube, facebook..., my site doesn't have ads on it.


I have little to say except "Good luck with that."


----------



## Runefox (May 18, 2010)

net-cat said:


> Last I checked, .us is the ccTLD for some country in North America whose name escapes me at the moment. Several of their government agencies and provincial governments use it.



Oh, well, it's nice to see someone finally bothered to use them then I guess. I'd been under the impression that these sites were still operating under .gov (which they technically are), but that'd go to show how often I actually bother visiting US government websites.


----------



## Alkatraz (May 18, 2010)

fchan.us is a nice example


----------



## Taralack (May 18, 2010)

I honestly don't think you're gonna get many takers, furry AND anime porn is kind of a niche audience. Most of the anime fans I know hate furry, and it seems a lot of furries hate anime. So. :V


----------



## Aden (May 18, 2010)

Geek said:


> A mixture of: Youtube + Deviantart + Chat + Facebook + Forums for the furry and anime fans.



Here's how well that kind of thing works out:
http://furryplay.com/


----------



## Geek (May 18, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I honestly don't think you're gonna get many takers, furry AND anime porn is kind of a niche audience. Most of the anime fans I know hate furry, and it seems a lot of furries hate anime. So. :V



It's sad because anime and furries are both cartoons and i see no reason why it should be separated from the Toon world.



Aden said:


> Here's how well that kind of thing works out: http://furryplay.com/



I think i have an idea... I think i'm going to create 2d animation program that is super user friendly so that people of all ages can animate their cartoon character easily and make it free and open-source like Gimp.

And call it Anim 0.1


----------



## Geek (May 18, 2010)

Runefox said:


> .us and .tv never took off and probably never really will to any real extent.



Look at ustream.tv, justin.tv, 4kids.tv, cnn.tv, google.tv, ani.tv ...ect


----------



## net-cat (May 18, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Oh, well, it's nice to see someone finally bothered to use them then I guess. I'd been under the impression that these sites were still operating under .gov (which they technically are), but that'd go to show how often I actually bother visiting US government websites.


Heh. Fair enough. Most government sites are migrating away from their state.xx.us domains in favor of .gov domains. Or .com domains. (How amusing is it that my state's DMV uses a .com address?) But www.state.xx.us was first.


----------



## Geek (May 18, 2010)

To be honest the average internet user doesn't even know what .com means or why it is used, it's like Bandaid for the virtual world (average users look at the internet and .com as one in the same, people just don't know.... .org is the same way, people think if they have a .org, it must be a non-profit business).

And .net was used for internet service providers and network purpose 15 years ago, now it's no longer the case (all this was abandoned by verisign) and it is now used when a desired name is not available in .com

furaffinity.com
furaffinity.org

Is furaffinity "dot network" an internet service provider?

Nope.

All this was abandoned, this is the reason why they cost you $1.99/year at godaddy.com


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 18, 2010)

Geek said:


> I think i have an idea... I think i'm going to create 2d animation program that is super user friendly so that people of all ages can animate their cartoon character easily and make it free and open-source like Gimp.
> 
> And call it Anim 0.1


 
...Yeah... I'm sure you can whip that up in like one night.



Geek said:


> Look at ustream.tv, justin.tv, 4kids.tv, cnn.tv, *google.tv*, ani.tv ...ect


 
How many people do you *actually* think type in 'Google.tv' as opposed to 'Google.com' to get to Google?  Just because something is is registered and set up doesn't mean it's popular or necessary.  Google just picked it up so no one else would grab it and hold it for ransome in the off chance that someone does try that address or tries to impersonate Google in spam mail.

This is also why they own Gogle.com


----------



## Geek (May 18, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> How many people do you *actually* think type in 'Google.tv' as opposed to 'Google.com' to get to Google?



Google.TV brings you to the entertainment version of Google

Google.US brings you to the American version of Google
Google.CA brings you to the Canadian version of Google
Google.JP brings you to the Japanese version of Google
Google.ME brings you to the Montenegro version of Google
Google.HK brings you to the Hong-Kong version of Google

Google.CN ... is non-existent because Google banned China

We are from Canada right? If i type Google.com it forwards me to Google.CA so to avoid this i type Google.US to use the REAL Google.COM

Have you realized that .CA rank higher then .COMs on Google.CA and that Google.COM rank .US higher then .COMs.

That my friend is the vision of the future.

ccTLDs are dominating search engines.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 18, 2010)

Geek said:


> Google.TV brings you to the entertainment version of Google


 
No, it redirects me to Google.ca.



Geek said:


> We are from Canada right? If i type Google.com it forwards me to Google.CA so to avoid this i type Google.US to use the REAL Google.COM


 
That's because Google is utterly massive and it redirects people to regional servers in native languages.  You are never in a billion years going to make a site that is as popular as Google.



Geek said:


> Have you realized that .CA rank higher then .COMs on Google.CA and that Google.COM rank .US higher then .COMs.
> 
> That my friend is the vision of the future.
> 
> ccTLDs are dominating search engines.


 
So you seriously think that what your domain name ends in will somehow make the site more popular and more attractive?  That's not how search engines work.  The domain name is utterly irrelevent to making it attractive and get to the top of a search result list.  Maybe you should learn what a 'Google Bomb' is.  You have no idea what the future is and also I'm not your friend.


----------



## Carenath (May 18, 2010)

Geek said:


> All i wanted, is to make a website about the things i love (Anime & Furries) and to make a fan base that allows you to upload cartoon porn contents and talk about anything.
> 
> Yes, i allow cartoon porn only (not real porn) because my server is independent and non-commectial.
> 
> ...


And it's not exactly the hardest thing to do.. particularly when you're using Invision's hosted community service, since all the software that they include in that bundle lets you do this without having to write a line of code.

Incidentally, it's not your server, it's theirs you're not even renting a whole machine, you have glorified shared hosting which is adequate for small to medium sites.

And if YouTube was a strictly non-profit organisation, they would still have advertising, they need the income to cover their costs.



Geek said:


> I think i have an idea... I think i'm going to create 2d animation program that is super user friendly so that people of all ages can animate their cartoon character easily and make it free and open-source like Gimp.
> 
> And call it Anim 0.1


You've yet to demonstrate that you know what you're doing, let alone have the technical ability to create a worthwhile site or designing and writing a computer program of that scale. You havn't convinced any of us that you are serious and havn't really thought about asking for help from the multitude of proficient people here or elsewhere, you've only given out a measure of unmitigated arrogance and rose-tinted ignorance.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 18, 2010)

Geek is the nerdiest troll I've ever seen.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 18, 2010)

Has anyone noticed that he's turned to dismissing the importance of a .com address when he also said he's trying to pay a six figure price to aquire a .com address?


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 18, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Has anyone noticed that he's turned to dismissing the importance of a .com address when he also said he's trying to pay a six figure price to aquire a .com address?



Shh, nobody said he was _good_ at it.


----------



## LizardKing (May 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> Here's how well that kind of thing works out:
> http://furryplay.com/



furryplay.tv would've been catchier


----------



## Taralack (May 18, 2010)

Geek said:


> It's sad because anime and furries are both cartoons and i see no reason why it should be separated from the Toon world.



Just because it's "sad" doesn't mean a site like the one you're trying to create will change anyone's opinion.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 18, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Just because it's "sad" doesn't mean a site like the one you're trying to create will change anyone's opinion.


 
Actually, I hear that a lot of the Rescue Ranger sites are pretty homophobic. Maybe they should get onto a furry fandom community, it'd be hilarious. >:3


----------



## Nollix (May 18, 2010)

Toonimation. Anitoon. Tan.
Mation.


----------



## Bianca (May 20, 2010)

Man, all this domain talk makes me want to see if _rape.us_ is available.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 20, 2010)

Bianca said:


> Man, all this domain talk makes me want to see if _rape.us_ is available.


 
It's actually NOT...  Go buy it.


----------



## Geek (May 20, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> No, it redirects me to Google.ca.



They are working on it.

[yt]diTpeYoqAhc[/yt]

More info: http://www.dotsauce.com/2010/05/20/google-tv-coming-tv-domains-in-demand/

More: http://scitech.blogs.cnn.com/2010/05/20/google-rolls-out-the-future-of-television/?hpt=T2

http://www.google.com/tv/developer/


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 20, 2010)

Geek said:


> They are working on it.
> 
> More info: http://www.dotsauce.com/2010/05/20/google-tv-coming-tv-domains-in-demand/
> 
> More: http://scitech.blogs.cnn.com/2010/05/20/google-rolls-out-the-future-of-television/?hpt=T2


 
Great, Google plans to use Google.tv for a site called 'Google TV' where they will sell downloadable media.

What does this have to do with YOU trying to get EVERY domain name you can for 'anim' as part of your brilliant plan to make a 'super awesome anime and furry' community that will surely bomb.  Let's note afterall, Google is a massive corporation with resources and skills up the Wazoo.  You are a mac fanboy with minimal technical skills, a lack of understanding marketing and advertising and who lives with his parents on a Montreal suburb.


----------

